# VW out of its mind? R32 Winter rims...



## BLUL8N (Dec 11, 2004)

Here I just dropped almost $30k on a new car. Perfect. i check out the owner's manual, looking for what's recommended/specified for winter wheels/tires.
Here we go: 5.5x17 rims. Except nobody carries it! Sure TireRack has SOME wheels, but not that, and if they are any wider, you can't use snow chains, and I like to go skiing. After all, the R32 didn't come with a free Touareg as a winter accessory, and the car has four wheel drive for a friggin' reason, not just to burn more fuel on a dry road.
Now here's the beauty: VW actually DOES SELL ready made 5.5x17 wheels (rims with mounted winter tires) in GERMANY. part numbers:
1J0-073-535-FD-8Z8 (right side wheel)
and
1J0-073-635-FD-8Z8 (left side wheel)
You can find them by visiting this link: 
http://www.volkswagen-zubehoer...r.htm
They look like the Arietta wheels, except they are 5.5x17 (no, they are not the similar looking 7.5x17 Aristo wheels sold here as an R-Line accessory for the regular Golf).
But nobody at VW USA seems to be able to source these for me.








What are they thinking? I buy a car to use it only 6 months out of the year?
Is it really too much to ask that if they import a car to the US, that they would also import the corresponding rims, such that one can drive the car in ALL winter conditions?
Does ANYONE know of a source for these wheels w/ or w/o the tires? Who imports German VW parts here at a reasonable price?
Ronald *.:R32*


----------



## Verbotn (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: VW out of its mind? R32 Winter rims... (BLUL8N)*

Sounds like VW has hired some former government employees







. Personally , I'd get a set of 6"x17" wheels with tires in whatever size VW is recommending for your application, and get them mounted at your dealer along with a letter signed by them noting your attempt to source the proper wheels, and their inability to supply them, and stating that your warranty will be unaffected by using non-reccommended wheels. I'd not get myself in a twist about the snow-chains personally, I'm sure their clearance would depend on what type of chains you're running. Also consider how often you have to use them really, with an all wheel drive car with good snow tires? I carry chains in my Passat Syncro, but have yet to find conditions requiring them. You obviously encounter different snowfall conditions in your neck of the woods which I'm unfamiliar with, but I am in Canada and get out skiing our Rockies frequently, so mines not an entirely uneducated opinion. Also , check your manual regarding where to mount your chains, mine states that I should only mount them on my front tires due to possible damage to my viscous coupling if I mount them on the rears. Your system may well be different, but be forewarned. Happy Skiing!!








BTW: I've checked the VW of Canada website and we don't get those wheels either. Granted, we never got the R32 up here to begin with







.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: VW out of its mind? R32 Winter rims... (Verbotn)*

In NA I think VW only approves 15" wheels with 195/65 tires for use with chains.


----------



## Verbotn (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: VW out of its mind? R32 Winter rims... (dennisgli)*

That wouldn't apply to his R32, as 15" wheels will not clear his monstrous 334mm front brakes. Unless they have a set of winter brakes for him that also aren't in available in North America.


----------



## cchen1 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: VW out of its mind? R32 Winter rims... (BLUL8N)*

Is it that necessary for you to have the OEM 17" X 5.5" wheels? I don't think they are worth it. I have Audi TT 5-spoke wheels (17" X 7.5") with Bridgestone Blizzak WS-50 snow tires, and I had no problems getting through the snow this year (both in February and the one snowfall around Boston this winter







) - in fact, I found my R32 with these tires better than my old Audi A4 quattro with 15" Dunlop Wintersport M2. This included a few trips up north for ski trips on snow and ice-covered roads. I can't imagine needing chains, and if you do, you'll likely highside the car on the snow and nobody else will be on the roads, short of a Cat.


----------



## BLUL8N (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: VW out of its mind? R32 Winter rims... (dennisgli)*

If you don't believe me, check out the .:R32 owner's manual, section 3.3 Technical Data, page 4, Paragraph "Tires and Rims":
*Rimsize: 7 1/2 x 18 OS 38 (1.49)
Summer Tires: 225/40 Z R18 92Y XL
Rimsize: 5 1/2 x 17 OS 36 (1.42)
Winter Tires (with snow chains): 205/50 R17 93H* 
And that's a DIRECT quote.
The good news is, however, that it seems, if mec_vw is right, that http://www.impexfap.com/ has the rims sans tires under part number 1J0601025BB8Z8. Unfortunately, there are no pictures and specs, so I'll have to call them to confirm, but since the part number for the Arietta rims is 1J0601025BA88Z chances are, this could be the right thing. Of course, chances are, it could also be another part number for the Aristo 17" wheels, and that would be useless, so until I can confirm, I won't be jubilant...


----------



## BLUL8N (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: VW out of its mind? R32 Winter rims... (cchen1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cchen1* »_Is it that necessary for you to have the OEM 17" X 5.5" wheels?

To me the ABILITY to have chains is like the requirement to have a warning triangle in the trunk: hopefully I won't need it, but I sure wouldn't want to be without when the need arises. Often chains are useful just to get out of a parking spot, like when the car sinks into a tub of ice after sitting for a day or two in thaw-freeze weather. There are some cool easily mountable chains they sell in Austria, which I plan to get. They are self-adjusting and supposedly a snap to put on. Given that the equivalent of the AAA in Austria (ÖAMTC) gave them a favorable rating, I'm inclined to think they are not just a gadget. They would seem to make the proper mate to such wheels...
Ronald


----------



## cchen1 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: VW out of its mind? R32 Winter rims... (BLUL8N)*

Good god, where do you drive? In the highest peaks of the untamed Alps?








I can see that having chains is a very important feature for you (though I still stand by my statement - it's not the ice that I haven't been able to stop or accelerate on, it when I have rammed my car onto such high snow the tires no longer touch ground). I don't see why you cannot just use a thinner wheel with 205/50-17 tires. With a 17" X 7" wheel (with proper offset) and 205-width tires, tire chains would easily fit, with no clearance problem - either with the fender or with the strut. And if they don't fit, how about alternative products - i.e. Spikes Spiders? I had seen them a few years ago, but have not really heard anything about them.
Good luck.


----------



## BLUL8N (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: VW out of its mind? R32 Winter rims... (cchen1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cchen1* »_Good god, where do you drive? In the highest peaks of the untamed Alps?









Must be childhood fears, I grew up in Switzerland and Austria...








Well, we'll see. It looks like the proper rims might be available through the source quoted before, so if that's the case, I got it all set: VW approved rims with snow-chain capability, and if the car/4motion/tires are as good as you say, I'll be in hog-heaven, certainly not regretting it if the snow chains remain shiny like they came in the box, and that I won't have to put them on.








Ronald


----------



## Verbotn (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: VW out of its mind? R32 Winter rims... (BLUL8N)*

These are the ones I carry. http://tirechain.com/DIAMONDSTYLECARCHAINS.htm
I looked at the following ones as well, but found I wasn't very trusting of the mounting tabs, being they too were largely plastic. In extreme cold I'd wager they'd be more fragile than the steel.
http://www.canadiantire.ca/ass...30378


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: VW out of its mind? R32 Winter rims... (Verbotn)*

I have found numerous instances of high offset/narrow wheels for TT's on Euro sites so owners could use chains on their cars without tearing up fenderwells... and yes this was even for quattro versions. Somebody must love to get into the really deep stuff over there, but doubt they have it any worse than some of our NA Canadian provinces/northern US states.
If you go to a Labrador site you can see some really interesting winter road conditions where they're "plowing" roads to get them open!!!!!!!!! LOL
I'd personally never use chains on an AWD car... man, a good set of snows will move you through almost anything... I used to live in Pennsy and pure narrow mud/snow tires on a FWD Honda was almost like driving a Jeep in deep snow.


----------



## Ibid (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: VW out of its mind? R32 Winter rims... (BLUL8N)*

17x7 will be just fine as well.. heck, I have 17x7.5" Audi TT rims I am using for my winter wheels...


----------



## BLUL8N (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: VW out of its mind? R32 Winter rims... (Sheep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sheep* »_I have found numerous instances of high offset/narrow wheels for TT's on Euro sites so owners could use chains on their cars without tearing up fenderwells... and yes this was even for quattro versions. Somebody must love to get into the really deep stuff over there, but doubt they have it any worse than some of our NA Canadian provinces/northern US states.


What's more important, though, is that there are snow-chain laws. Certain areas/times snow chains are mandatory. Period. If you're caught w/o chains, they will tow your car, and you walk home and pay a fine. That simple. They just can't have laws that break down between car and tire type combinations if or if not you need to have chains.
So if you want to go to many of the winter sport areas in Austria, you just MUST HAVE chains, no discussion. (Similarly, there is in many wide areas a general mandatory requirement to have winter tires, same procedure as above...)
I'm not sure how these things are handled in e.g. Vermont, New Hampshire or Maine. Maybe in the US they are more willing to bail people out who act stupid







and so let anyone drive with whatever wheel, tire, chain combination they like.
Ronald


----------



## cchen1 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: VW out of its mind? R32 Winter rims... (BLUL8N)*

Actually, now that I've actually looked at my own link about the Spikes Spiders,(=http://www.spikes-spiders.com), does anybody have any experience with them? Their website supposedly says they are as effective as chains, but easier to install, plus they only attach on the front so there are no clearance issues with suspension and brake lines. A bit pricey though. Anybody? Did you ever see them in Europe, Ronald (BLUL8N)? They look like an interesting invention/spin-off on chains.


----------



## BLUL8N (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: VW out of its mind? R32 Winter rims... (cchen1)*

I never drove with them, but they are supposed to be good, particularly the sport model. They are made in Switzerland (plenty of snow and mountains), and pass all government tests there and are approved for use when chains are mandatory.
However, you have to affix some mounting plate semi-permanently to your winter rims. That kind of puts me off, given that I want chains for a worst-case scenario, not as something I expect to use regularly.
Ronald


----------

